# How much does it cost to...



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

How much does it cost on average to hire a moving company to move stuff in my studio to another apartment within the same area in Dubai?


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> How much does it cost on average to hire a moving company to move stuff in my studio to another apartment within the same area in Dubai?


Hi, it could cost anything from AED 200 to AED 1000 or more, depending on how much you have to move, if you box yourself or if they box and unpack for you. Phone a couple of companies and private guys and get an idea of what they will charge. Negotiate the price aswell...

Good luck, hope it doesn't rain...it rained both times I had to move...


----------

